# ACS Review/Appeal Timeline



## wickp (Jan 31, 2010)

Hi,

does anyone know how much time is require to finalize the review/appeal for ACS skill assessment from the date of application received.

i know normal acs application takes around 2-3 months but for review/appeal it must be different.


----------



## foha2012 (Sep 19, 2009)

Dear,

My appeal took exactly 12 weeks from application to result letter receipt.

Cheers,

TAA


----------



## wickp (Jan 31, 2010)

foha,

One more question did you make an appeal or it was request for review?

thanks,


----------



## foha2012 (Sep 19, 2009)

Dear Wickp,

Its the same thing, it was called appeal when I appealed but now it is called review. I believe they refund your money if your review was successful. Since mine was an appeal and although it was successful, I didn't get a refund.

Anyways, ask for a review with as much additional documents you can come up with, make convincing covering letter and hope for the best. Thats what I did and was successful.

Good luck,


TAA


----------



## wickp (Jan 31, 2010)

foha2012 said:


> Its the same thing, it was called appeal when I appealed but now it is called review. I believe they refund your money if your review was successful. Since mine was an appeal and although it was successful, I didn't get a refund.


foha,

i thought they are different since they've mentioned it separately at their site:
ACS (Australian Computer Society) - Membership, Professionalism and Leadership for ICT Professionals and the ICT Community

anyways my agent already made an appeal OR review (don't exactly know what option he choose) in the start of april.

acs site suggests that it would take approx 4-6 weeks for appeal finalization but didn't mentioned timeline for review process so i was worried if they take standard 12 weeks to process my application.

any idea what are the chances of getting positive result (specialization), i mean you've been through this and probably know the success ratio.


thanks.


----------



## foha2012 (Sep 19, 2009)

Like I said, gather as much documentation - certificates, letter of recommendations, project completion letters, appraisal letters, etc whatever you can get hands on. 

The covering letter should also look convincing. Since your agent is doing it for you, you should not worry about it. 

And it will take 12 weeks trust me.

Cheers,

TAA


----------

